# Sometimes i'm so dumb......



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's the story:

On Saturday my friend Elaine and i took Ava and Maya to a local pet event function. There were tons of booths and one in particular had adorable dog clothing.....so, of course, we shopped. I ended up buying yet another stroller - but this one is small somewhat like a baby's umbrella stroller good for just Ava. And Elaine bought the most adorable dress and matching lead for Maya - she looked so cute!!

Anyway while were walking along a reporter and photographer came up to us and asked us questions - so we talked with them for a bit and they took pictures of Maya (huh! Ava didn't have a dress on....) So, of course I went right back and bought Ava a dress...and of course we never saw those people again that day. :blink:

Fast forward to today, the local Sandpaper comes out on Thursdays and I looked for Maya's picture. Hummm, it wasn't in there, but what was there was a paragraph about Elaine and I and our dogs. The most embarrassing part is that they included the part about me buying yet another stroller and that I'd have to sneak it home and keep it in my trunk for a while and act like I've always had it.:blush::brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: yes, that was in the paper!!!!!!! OMG, I'm busted!!!!!! it's only a matter of time before Stan reads it or someome points it out to him....:smrofl::smrofl::smpullhair::HistericalSmiley:

A picture would have been so much better....


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Pat,

This story is so funny. I can totally relate to sneaking things I buy for myself and the babies. However, I have never been busted in a newspaper article. 

Hopefully your hubby will not read the story!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Dang Pat, that is awful~~How could they do that to you???:w00t: Just let me handle this. Just call the paper and tell them two reporters interviewed you and your friend and you wanted to tell them that they left their half bag of marijuana with you and since it was against the law, you wanted to return it to them!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Hey, same principal but you just one upped them!!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

"DOH!" (in Homer Simpson's voice). Oh no! At least this will make for a funny memory sometime in the future


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smrofl: Busted!!! :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Dang Pat, that is awful~~How could they do that to you???:w00t: Just let me handle this. Just call the paper and tell them two reporters interviewed you and your friend and you wanted to tell them that they left their half bag of marijuana with you and since it was against the law, you wanted to return it to them!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Hey, same principal but you just one upped them!!!!!


**GASP**!!!!! And this coming from a sweet lil Southern Belle???? :w00t:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> **GASP**!!!!! And this coming from a sweet lil Southern Belle???? :w00t:


Yes Mam!!! Did you not watch, "Gone with the Wind?" I was only kidding, you do know that.......I hate they did that to you though~~Oh, by the way, did they use your name?? I can't remember if you said they did or didn't!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That is to funny:HistericalSmiley: My little girl is only 8 months old my hubbie is already :w00t: what is all this on the credit card. All I say is Miss Chloe Louise:wub: 
He does'nt understand the stroller, can't see why I need a popup play pen, he can handle the booster sit. But one thing he does understand is my 3 furbabies mean the world to me.

Mary


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah,it kinda kills that "oh,I bought that months ago"...


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

No way Pat!!! That is hilarious! OK well now the only thing left to do is take some pictures of Ava in her stroller since you are now busted anyhow! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yes Mam!!! Did you not watch, "Gone with the Wind?" I was only kidding, you do know that.......I hate they did that to you though~~Oh, by the way, did they use your name?? I can't remember if you said they did or didn't!!


oh yes, my first name, my last name and my town!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Johita said:


> "DOH!" (in Homer Simpson's voice). Oh no! At least this will make for a funny memory sometime in the future


It'll be a better memory if he doesn't see the paper....



Tina said:


> :smrofl: Busted!!! :smrofl:


you got that right, LOL. I screamed and laughed out loud when I saw it.


mary-anderson said:


> That is to funny:HistericalSmiley: My little girl is only 8 months old my hubbie is already :w00t: what is all this on the credit card. All I say is Miss Chloe Louise:wub:
> He does'nt understand the stroller, can't see why I need a popup play pen, he can handle the booster sit. But one thing he does understand is my 3 furbabies mean the world to me.
> 
> Mary


You can never have too much stuff! i understand that.



michellerobison said:


> Yeah,it kinda kills that "oh,I bought that months ago"...


I know and I use it all the time 



Snow White said:


> No way Pat!!! That is hilarious! OK well now the only thing left to do is take some pictures of Ava in her stroller since you are now busted anyhow! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Guess I can bring it out of the trunk now.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tell him your friend gave it to Ava!!! It's just a little white lie.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

ROTFL that is hilarious Pat! We need pics of Ava in her NEW dress in her NEW stroller! LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat, you and Tyler can have an adjoining cell in the slammer since you were both BUSTED the same week. He for his TP Caper, you for your Stroller Scam.:smrofl::smrofl: Listen I know someone years ago who was cheating on her husband and ended up in a photo on the front page of the NY Times with her "friend." :new_shocked::new_shocked: So it could have been worse; much worse.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That is so funny, Pat. I think you should sue the paper for libel. LOL!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Tee hee!! :HistericalSmiley:

They need to make a sitcom about the adventures of Pat!! I would watch it!! :Waiting:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

omg too funny!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

ROFL!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: thanks for the laugh.. make sure you HIDE all papers that include that article from Stan :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

if you had only known it would end up in the paper, you could have said how wonderful Stan is and he loves it when you buy things for the dogs.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:hilarious .. thats definitely a priceless moment.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat you are so busted :smilie_tischkante: Just tell Stan it is a misprint. LOL


----------

